

Show HN: The Wad – Web Audio DAW. It's like jQuery for your ears. - mjhea0
https://github.com/rserota/wad

======
sjclemmy
I've just started looking again at getting a DAW, so I've looked at Logic and
Ableton and Reason etc.

Being a JS programmer and having a small amount of exposure to the webAudio
API I concluded that there will be, at some point in the future a whole eco
system of open source js based music components.

